# How to control Rioters



## AZ Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

Mama power!!!!!

*Baltimore Riots: Mom Smacks Son for Taking Part in Violence*



*gma.yahoo.com*/baltimore-mom-smacks-son-taking-part-violence-142918402--abc-news-topstories.html
By EMILY SHAPIRO 2 hours ago           By EMILY SHAPIRO  2 hours ago      Good Morning America 




                  View photo
 . 





 A Baltimore woman took action when she saw her son hanging out with violent demonstrators Monday.
 The woman, identified by ABC affiliate WMAR as the boy's mother, was watching television when she saw her son throwing rocks at police, the station reported.
 "Are you kidding me?" she's heard saying. The station did not identify her by name.

 An individual mother-and-child incident like this one is the  best way to get these violent groups to listen, according to ABC News  contributor and former FBI agent Steve Gomez.
 "If you get them separated, and you get their family member,  someone they respect, to lay into them," he said. "I don't think that  they're going to listen to anybody other than their parents or someone  in their family that they respect."
 Fifteen officers were injured Monday when violent groups threw bricks, rocks and other objects at police.
 About 75 to 100 school-age children were involved in the violence,  police said, as they urged parents to bring their children home:
 At a news conference Monday, Police Commissioner Anthony Batts  referenced one mother who grabbed her son and smacked him on the head,  although it is unclear whether this is the same mother caught on video.
 "I wish I had more parents that took charge of their kids out there tonight," Batts said.
 Baltimore City Public Schools are closed today in the wake of the violence.
 A citywide curfew will be in effect from 10 p.m. today until  5 a.m. Wednesday. The 10 p.m. curfews will last for one week, Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake said, and could be extended as necessary.
 A 9 p.m. curfew is already in effect for children 14 and younger.
*WATCH: President Obama: 'There's No Excuse' for Violence in Baltimore*


Click the WMAR to see the video.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

Good for her, more mothers should be out there joining her!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

She's beating crap outta him.  Yes, good for Mama.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

Just some love taps, more embarrassing for him than injuring him, that's for sure.  Nonetheless, I think it's good, if that was my child, I'd do the same.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

It is what needs to happen more often in situations such as this.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)

The parents of all these young people need to do what she's doing.  Ultimately, when these kids go to court, they'll be ordered to pay restitution for the damage they've done.  Guess who will have to pay?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

Glinda said:


> The parents of all these young people need to do what she's doing.  Ultimately, when these kids go to court, they'll be ordered to pay restitution for the damage they've done.  Guess who will have to pay?



Glinda, these riots have caused many many millions of dollars..One senior home just constructed is a 8 million dollar loss.  That drug store and inventory many more millions.  They won't have to worry about paying for this financially as it is well beyond any of their means.  Insurance will cover much of it and the later rates will reflect that.  The community had begged CVS to come to the neighborhood, it was the only place where many could get to for meds.  Think they'll come back?  I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Glinda, these riots have caused many many millions of dollars..One senior home just constructed is a 8 million dollar loss.  That drug store and inventory many more millions.  They won't have to worry about paying for this financially as it is well beyond any of their means.  Insurance will cover much of it and the later rates will reflect that.  The community had begged CVS to come to the neighborhood, it was the only place where many could get to for meds.  Think they'll come back?  I sure wouldn't.



Of course, you're right, Jim.  Naive of me to think otherwise.  Still, I can picture a judge levying punitive fines on these guys (in addition to jail time) that the parents would have to pay.  It's just sickening.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

Sickening, the whole damn situation.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Apr 28, 2015)

God bless that Momma!


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2015)

Glinda said:


> The parents of all these young people need to do what she's doing.  Ultimately, when these kids go to court, they'll be ordered to pay restitution for the damage they've done.  Guess who will have to pay?



Probably not the parents, unfortunately.  When my car was stolen a few years ago by a teenager, he was ordered by the court to pay court costs but no damages to me, even though I lost several hundred of dollars worth of stuff that was in the car (which my auto insurance didn't pay for).  Nor was his mother ordered to pay anything to me as she declared herself as "indigent".   When the Victim's Advocate called to tell me I was getting nothing, she said "In other words, you got screwed twice."  

Of course, I probably wouldn't have received a cent even IF he had been ordered to pay me restitution but it would have been nice to have it on the books, for principle's sake.

Very few of these people are ever going to have any money to pay restitution for their deeds.  A large number of these people will be sucking on the public tit for the rest of their lives......welfare or prison......


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2015)

And most of them won't do any jail time either -- our prisons are so overcrowded.  No restitution, no jail time, no personal responsibility.  That's a lot of the problem, no one's held responsible for their actions anymore.  "I had a bad childhood and was bored so I went out and burned down a CVS after I looted it . . ."  It is all the fault of the police, after all.  PUH-LEEZE!


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2015)

A song I heard on the radio this morning:

"If you're unhappy and you know it,
  loot your town.
 If you really want to show it,
  burn it down.
 When the riot's under control,
  you'll be living in a s**thole.
 If you're unhappy and you know it,
  trash your town."


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

jujube said:


> A song I heard on the radio this morning:
> 
> "If you're unhappy and you know it,
> loot your town.
> ...




Charming...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

I believe in teaching children self discipline, respect, and accountability, I just don't think hitting them is the way to do it. I have never forgiven my mother for raising her hand to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I believe in teaching children self discipline, respect, and accountability, I just don't think hitting them is the way to do it. I have never forgiven my mother for raising her hand to me.




Did you watch the video?   She was hardly hurting him..   His pride was more damaged than he was... which I really believed he deserved.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes I did watch it QS. I think this is one area in which you and I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Why am I not surprised that there was a riot after the killing, if there hadn't been one I would have been very very surprised. It seems like the only card left to play and maybe this time it will wake up the government to put the blame where it belongs, on the police officers who are killing people indiscriminately and maybe something can be done about it. It happens here too. The police have become like Nazi SS troops who seem to enjoy brutality.  They aren't called pigs for nothing and I believe in the UK they are affectionately called 'the filth'. They aren't all bad and nasty, but too many of them are.  What is wrong with these cops that kill?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree with you Cookie. There is a serious double standard at play here. Listen to the sound of jackboots on the ground. Who protects us when police ignore the law?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Why am I not surprised that there was a riot after the killing, if there hadn't been one I would have been very very surprised. It seems like the only card left to play and maybe this time it will wake up the government to put the blame where it belongs, on the police officers who are killing people indiscriminately and maybe something can be done about it. It happens here too. The police have become like Nazi SS troops who seem to enjoy brutality.  They aren't called pigs for nothing and I believe in the UK they are affectionately called 'the filth'. They aren't all bad and nasty, but too many of them are.  What is wrong with these cops that kill?



I absolutely agree...  It's come down to victim blaming..  I don't think anyone condones the rioting or the looting..  but I can understand it.   It seems like this keeps happening over and over and over and peaceful protest is not facilitating change..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll piss friends all off with my opinion, but here goes.  I don't believe that Momma was wrong in her actions.  She loves her son enough to try and let him know in language he understands he is wrong and must stop.  If more Moms took that kind of action there would be less black felons in our prisons.  Now, the police.  Sure, there are some bad cops but 99% are good guys just doing a thankless job.  If you don't like cops, next time you need one...call a rioter instead!  BTW Pigs have four legs, not two.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll piss friends all off with my opinion, but here goes.  I don't believe that Momma was wrong in her actions.  She loves her son enough to try and let him know in language he understands he is wrong and must stop.  If more Moms took that kind of action there would be less black felons in our prisons.  Now, the police.  Sure, there are some bad cops but 99% are good guys just doing a thankless job.*  If you don't like cops, next time you need one...call a rioter instead!*  BTW Pigs have four legs, not two.



A tad glib and over simplistic wouldn't you say?


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Why am I not surprised that there was a riot after the killing, if there hadn't been one I would have been very very surprised. It seems like the only card left to play and maybe this time it will wake up the government to put the blame where it belongs, on the police officers who are killing people indiscriminately and maybe something can be done about it. It happens here too. The police have become like Nazi SS troops who seem to enjoy brutality.  They aren't called pigs for nothing and I believe in the UK they are affectionately called 'the filth'. They aren't all bad and nasty, but too many of them are.  What is wrong with these cops that kill?



Maybe so, but I don't think most cops carry guns and tasers in the UK do they?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> A tad glib and over simplistic wouldn't you say?



Not at all QS.  But suggesting that the cops are always at fault is simply ridiculous. Sorry, but we are on opposite corners on this one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Not at all QS.  But suggesting that the cops are always at fault is simply ridiculous. Sorry, but we are on opposite corners on this one.



That would be fine.... IF that was what I said...  I don't believe I've ever insinuated that the Cops were ALWAYS at fault..  BUT blaming the victims is ALWAYS wrong.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll piss friends all off with my opinion, but here goes.  I don't believe that Momma was wrong in her actions.  She loves her son enough to try and let him know in language he understands he is wrong and must stop.  If more Moms took that kind of action there would be less black felons in our prisons.  Now, the police.  Sure, there are some bad cops but 99% are good guys just doing a thankless job.  If you don't like cops, next time you need one...call a rioter instead!  BTW Pigs have four legs, not two.



Well said, Jim.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Why am I not surprised that there was a riot after the killing, if there hadn't been one I would have been very very surprised. It seems like the only card left to play and maybe this time it will wake up the government to put the blame where it belongs, on the police officers who are killing people indiscriminately and maybe something can be done about it. It happens here too. The police have become like Nazi SS troops who seem to enjoy brutality.  They aren't called pigs for nothing and I believe in the UK they are affectionately called 'the filth'. They aren't all bad and nasty, but too many of them are.  What is wrong with these cops that kill?



I agree Cookie, they have to address why these protests, whether peaceful or violent are taking place, and no one can deny that behavior by certain police officers over the years has been less than admirable, and many times needlessly deadly.  They need to stop training them in the academy to be in the mindset that they are soldiers or warriors in a war zone.  They are hired to protect and serve the public, and nothing more. 

 When they stopped treating citizens with due respect, and assuming everyone was guilty until proven innocent, is when the tables turned, IMO.  This is America, we don't need government police forces ruffing us up like we're all dangerous criminals or terrorists.  Would I be cooperative with a cop if he pulled me over for something? Yes.  Do I resent the fact that now if I make any moves to get papers out of my glove compartment or don't keep both of my hands on the wheel, I might get my head blown off by a trigger happy buckaroo?  Yes.

  As you've said, and many here agree, there are still many good officers on the police force, ones who are repulsed by the actions of the bad cops.  It seems like the bad ones have gotten a free pass lately to kill and ask questions later, they know the department's internal "investigations" will see to it that they are not charged with murder.  America is becoming a police state, and I think it stinks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Well said, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I very much agree with what you said so well, SeaBreeze.  Here in Toronto we are also very wary of  our police force, as young men are all too often being shot and killed by the police.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Canada is unfortunately moving in that direction, more so with the RCMP than provincial police. They tend to be arrogant.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

In a small city north of where I live, an RCMP officer still was on the payroll, even after being convicted of wrongfully shooting a man in the neck. Fortunately the man survived. The officer's own partner testified against him. After conviction he was never jailed. He received a reprimand and was transferred an hour away from his former posting. A civilian would have gone to jail. After a considerable uproar, crown is going to try him again. Perhaps justice will be served this time around. I doubt it. Please excuse my less than literate la gauge today, sinus medicine is making me drowsy. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Doctors have to carry malpractice insurance to cover them for any of their  "Mistakes"...  Perhaps Cops should be required to do so also.. seems like it would save these cities a bundle in reparations..


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll piss friends all off with my opinion, but here goes.  I don't believe that Momma was wrong in her actions.  She loves her son enough to try and let him know in language he understands he is wrong and must stop.  If more Moms took that kind of action there would be less black felons in our prisons.  Now, the police.  Sure, there are some bad cops but 99% are good guys just doing a thankless job.  If you don't like cops, next time you need one...call a rioter instead!  BTW Pigs have four legs, not two.



*Wow, Jim, something surprizing, I agree with you on this!  

I am sure at least 95% of police try really hard to do a good job at a very thankless and dangerous job.  My grandson was an MP in the army,  he went to police academy after he got out and graduated.  I am so glad he decided it was not a career he wanted.*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2015)

Why would all be pissed off? :shrug:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Anger is not a necessary ingredient for disagreement where I am concerned, Jim. You are always entitled to your opinion, just as I am entitled to mine. No problemo.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll piss friends all off with my opinion, but here goes.  I don't believe that Momma was wrong in her actions.  She loves her son enough to try and let him know in language he understands he is wrong and must stop.  *If more Moms took that kind of action there would be less black felons in our prisons*.  Now, the police.  Sure, there are some bad cops but 99% are good guys just doing a thankless job.  If you don't like cops, next time you need one...call a rioter instead!  BTW Pigs have four legs, not two.



Pissed, no, disappointed, sure, but only with what I highlighted, the prisons rolls are filled with more than just black youth, to single out blacks, yes, I have a problem with that statement.  Where I am, all the kids that I see needing better guidance aren't black kids, but, still, I wouldn't have first chosen to see their color just to see kids period, who are needing better leadership, something sorely missing in the lives of a lot of youth today. I realize there are high numbers of black males in the system, but, there are more reasons for that just than, more committing crimes and acting out.  Survice to say, one of the reasons there is so much anger, justified or not.

As far as the police, I have respect for many police, I've mentioned in the past, I've worked with some wonderful law enforcement, there have been some that have been there for me more than once when I've needed them and I've had some good friendships with those I worked along with in the past as well as have family in service in one way or another.  But, saying that, there has been a rise in the number of trigger happy, violent, unprofessional types coming to the forefront from the past and newly on the force and people, no matter the hue of their skin are tired of it.

I absolutely don't condone the violence that has been done in Baltimore or anywhere else, but, I do understand the anger behind the protest by those who are doing so non-violently and who others in those communities are fighting to protect and help some of those law officers are doing, by guarding some stores and conversing civilly with the officers, but the press aren't showing because, they as with many only want to believe the people are a violent worthless people as a whole. Not including you in that system of belief Jim, but, people really need to understand, at some point, you keep pushing, people are going to push back eventually, how that manifest itself isn't always going to be so polite or as you and I think it should be.

Not just is it that most officers are good people, most people today, many people as a whole want justice for all the people, but, it only takes a few to keep stirring the pot to constantly keep us all nipping at each other.


There are times when a certain amount of force is necessary, but, really, tell me, this is necessary.

The woman was belligerent, but fast forward to the 1:50 listen to what was said in the report and see a clearer view of what was done.






Here's another fun video


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

April, since this was a black mom and son I dedicated my comment to black felons.  I agree with you about racial population being made up of all races in prison.  I probably should have stated it better.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, since this was a black mom and son I dedicated my comment to black felons.  I agree with you about racial population being made up of all races in prison.  I probably should have stated it better.



:thankyou::bighug:  As always, I know where your heart is, but, you know some will latch on to that and take it as ammo to say hallelujah, if you know what I mean.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

AprilT said:


> :thankyou::bighug:  As always, I know where your heart is, but, you know some will latch on to that and take it as ammo to say hallelujah, if you know what I mean.


  Right!  Ok!  We're good and that's good!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2015)

Around here, if you were on TV smacking your kid, they'd arrest you for child abuse.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Butterfly, where I live, they would do the same thing.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

It seems that the mother going after son is the problem and the solution.  She is a single mother of six, the problem, and taking control of her son, the solution...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Pfuilll.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

You don't think that so many black women having children without fathers is a problem?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't think hitting children is ever a solution.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Situational ethics says in this case it was appropriate as supported by so many...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You don't think that so many black women having children without fathers is a problem?



NO...  the PROBLEM is lack of education and employment opportunities.   You are putting the cart before the horse, as YOUR view of the problem would not exist if MY view of the problem was rectified, at least not in the numbers it is now.   To think otherwise is to imply that an entire race is in some way deficient in the areas of self control or judgment or is simply oversexed. , which  is extremely racist..   I'm not sure why you cannot see that.... but... whatever..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Attempts to rectify the problem, remember LBJ's Great Society?  Not to mention recent housing and educational programs, affirmative action, etc.,etc.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Attempts to rectify the problem, remember LBJ's Great Society?  Not to mention recent housing and educational programs, affirmative action, etc.,etc.....



So what are you saying Ralphy?   It is not possible to help Blacks?    Because this is what it sounds like..

The way to help EVERYONE is to stop the bastardization of our legislative system.  TO STOP the ability of Corporations to move jobs out of the country.  and to stop the cuts to public education.. period..  It is destroying our country.. and the most vulnerable are the first to suffer.   It WILL however eventually hurt everyone... not just Blacks, as all the wealthy and opportunity is continually shifted to the top.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

The breakdown of the black nuclear family in the inner city is the Achille's Heel of this country.  The problem has eluded a solution for generations...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The breakdown of the black nuclear family in the inner city is the Achille's Heel of this country.  The problem has eluded a solution for generations...




BECAUSE Ralphy...  In a rigged society such as we have... the poorest and most vulnerable fall first..  OUR White middle class is eroding as more money is moved upward.... THEY are next.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

The white middle class is starting to fight back with crowd sourcing as is happening thru sites like Kickstarter.  The state pension system here will be undergoing a forensic audit to see how it was managed over the past several years and now.  It is being paid for by contributions from retirees and current employees.  The concern is to correct the high fees and commissions paid to hedge funds.  This is an example of how the tools available are used to reform the system if necessary rather than burning and looting...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

And Blacks are starting to fight back also....  But since they do not have the resources that the White middle class has..  they are fighting back against what is happening to them... How would this huge inequality in our justice system be fixed with Kickstarter or correcting the high fees and commissions paid to hedge funds?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

I have always believed.... let people prattle on and on and soon you will get to see the truth behind them...  I have learned a whole bunch about some members hear in the last few days... and not much liking what I see.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

The middle class is aware of the tools and will employ them.  They will occupy Wall Street or protest at their government offices, email their representatives and let them know that they will be booted out of office.  In short, a peaceful revolution may be underway.  Let's hope...


----------



## AprilT (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The breakdown of the black nuclear family in the inner city is the Achille's Heel of this country.  The problem has eluded a solution for generations...





Ralphy1 said:


> The white middle class is starting to fight back with crowd sourcing as is happening thru sites like Kickstarter.  The state pension system here will be undergoing a forensic audit to see how it was managed over the past several years and now.  It is being paid for by contributions from retirees and current employees.  The concern is to correct the high fees and commissions paid to hedge funds.  This is an example of how the tools available are used to reform the system if necessary rather than burning and looting...




And here you have it, the true thinking and the real cause of many of the problems of this society, this sort of thinking and classification.  The inner city black family is the whole of the cause of what these folks harbor in their hearts as to what they feel is the cause of all that's wrong with the country and if only they could get these people under control all would be right with the world, you know, lets get things back to how it used to be and all would be daisies, cotton candy and Elvis and Doris Day.  Was that the reason for asking if one was an Elvis lover at the point of entry to this forum ole boy.  LOL, I got in under radar didn't I before I revealed my identity now didn't I.  LOL.  

I'll admit, I took pause as well when I heard mother of six, but, then, I also took pause and said, I don't know the rest of her story, for all I know, she may have had a set of twins, could be divorced, widowed, I decided to reserve instant full on judgement on that matter, but, those who already have their minds made up about "those people", will full on assume what they would because that's just the way they will always feel about "those people" deep down inside.  There are loads of non-black inner city families, there's plenty of funds regulated to rural areas, farmers and the like who get government funding, but those farming people don't call it welfare, though it's the same thing, same with all those employers who get kickbacks for hiring and building in various locations.  Money they get is coming from the taxes, no matter, so, when the Trumps of the world, get advantages for they are teetering or getting hand outs and not thinking twice about it.

Is there an issue in the inner cities, yes, is there an issue with a large number of inner city families of children being born to single mothers absolutely, this is a huge problem and I agree, something needs to be done, personally responsibility for sure, but like QS says education is a huge part of that as well.  Popping out babies, I have an issue with that as well, especially when one hasn't their own financial resources to back the situation up without relying on the government or anyone outside of those who formed those children.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The middle class is aware of the tools and will employ them.  They will occupy Wall Street or protest at their government offices, email their representatives and let them know that they will be booted out of office.  In short, a peaceful revolution may be underway.  Let's hope...



It's obvious that the THOUSANDS of people protesting police brutality across the country are doing so peacefully.   OR is that a FACT that you refuse to acknowledge because it's much more satisfying to paint all Blacks with the same violent brush.   The Violent protesting occurring on Monday in Baltimore were by frenzied high school kids for the most part.  AGAIN... a fact you seem to ignore..   

In addition, the vast majority of the Civil Rights marches during the sixties were peaceful... until police decided to attack with dogs and firehoses..  have you read the history?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2015)

Control rioters by trying them as adults. Not shooting.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ashing-cars-police-cone-bail-set-500-000.html

' the first he will be tried as an adult '. Accountability. I doubt he will get 8 years in prison nor should he.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

I don't find the remarks here by anyone as being racist but probing the underlying causes of the destructive behavior exhibited in Baltimore...


----------



## WhatInThe (May 1, 2015)

The current generation of younger adults looking for their first or good job has a 40% unemployment rate. There are economic issues affecting the entire country and a lot of ethnic groups. Not just inner city youth. I  have lived in/through poor economic times and hyper competitive job markets for entry or skilled work. It happens.  

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/40-of-unemployed-workers-are-millennials-2014-07-03

By the same token the apologists for the status quo need to admit there severe economic issues affecting everyone but then they can't go say "Get a job!".

There are multiple issues here but sometimes a criminal is just a criminal and some actually have a legitimate beef. And the ends do not justify the means.

PEACE


----------

